# Awesome 1/48 JR5-F Grumman Goose!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This multimedia 1/48 Grumman Goose is just loaded with resin!!!! see for yourself. It was a limited run in 2004 but a few shops in France still stock them and they show up on eebay here and there. I hope to have one soon.
around 35.00 to 45.00 Euros.

http://www.armorama.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=Reviews&file=index&req=showcontent&id=1035


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oooh...nice...I want one!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What!? No decals for Cutter's Goose? Shame shame!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is it the same kit as this one?
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=CM4812


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I wish.... I looked into that and I'm still not sure who released their kit first but the Czech kit had poor reviews and many misaligned parts.....nothing like the Signifer kit. 

For what you get and the rarity of the scale & subject I think 51.00 USD is a pretty good deal.

I have read 4 reviews and all of them say they could not get enough of the kit.....NO aftermarket goodies needed, Very crisp and clean clear vacu parts that look like they don't need to be dipped in Future. very little clean up and great parts fit!

One comment from a guy in New York who built one out of the box....won first prize at a IPMS show and folks kept asking "What P/E and aftermarket resin sets were used!??"


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> What!? No decals for Cutter's Goose? Shame shame!


My memory is starting to fail me. Was that from 'Tales of the Gold Monkey'

Didn't they use a Goose in that show?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup. I bet if you Google it, you'll even find a picture of The Goose.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd rather build it as a replica of Jimmy Buffet's plane, or the _Hemisphere Dancer_ from his novel Where is Joe Merchant?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool! I had no idea.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I could not help myself....I ordered the kit last week and should have it Tue or Wed...Can't wait. Its going to be a COMPLETE OUT OF THE BOX build for a contest in April.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Hey Fluke make sure you post some pics of your build.
Thanks,
Ham


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OH YEAH! ok...if you insist.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

spe130 said:


> I'd rather build it as a replica of Jimmy Buffet's plane, or the _Hemisphere Dancer_ from his novel Where is Joe Merchant?


While Buffett's plane _is_ the Hemisphere Dancer, she's also a Grumman Albatross, and not a Goose. She's semi-permanently parked at the Margaritaville at Universal's City Walk in Orlando. Semi-permanently because she's kept in ready-to-fly condition. A friend of mine currently has the job of repainting her, to keep her fresh looking. Although she's still just a flying billboard now.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cutter's Goose decals, and other Goose decals, available here:
http://www.drawdecal.com/goose/goose.htm


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Mango, thanks for the pics! Buffet's plane may be an Albatross (my mistake there), but in Joe Merchant, the _Hemisphere Dancer_ is identified as a Goose. Since it's a fictional plane, I guess he can make it whichever model he likes...and I think I'll have to re-read it to figure out the paint scheme.

It's nice to note that Buffet kept the radials, rather than "upgrading" to turboprops. :thumbsup:


----------

